# My latest photos (any photography fans here?)



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

My latest photos (any photography fans here?)


My Oldest Son by db digital, on Flickr


Sam Houston State by db digital, on Flickr


Pfeiffer Beach, California by db digital, on Flickr


My Beautiful Sexy Wife by db digital, on Flickr


Houston Texas "Star Wars" by db digital, on Flickr


My Baby Boy "Texas Bluebonnets" by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You have a really good eye for dramatic composition and some fantastic photographs presented here.

Great job.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

R. Doug said:


> You have a really good eye for dramatic composition and some fantastic photographs presented here.
> 
> Great job.


I appreciate the kinds words and for taking the time. Thanks!!!


----------

